# The gold mine



## Flacer22 (Mar 4, 2021)

We logged out a woods that was full of FBE I snagged a couple semi loads of it that had really good color and we have been running it across the mill last couple days!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 23 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 4, 2021)

That is “Kevin” quality. Wow!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 4, 2021)

Wow!!! That might make me start liking FBE more!!! Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice! Cant ever get tired of splitting a flame box tree. Different board every cut...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 4, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> I snagged a couple semi loads of it


Can't say I've heard that statement too many times --- just snagging a couple of semi truckfuls of purty....no real Purdy wood! Only in my most wild dreams.


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2021)

Nice haul


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 4, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Can't say I've heard that statement too many times --- just snagging a couple of semi truckfuls of purty....no real Purdy wood! Only in my most wild dreams.



We got lucky! Farmer we cut for wanted to clear cut a 20 acre river bottom was full of honey locust cottonwood and box elder with some walnut mixed in. So it all had to be cut like 50 semi loads total. Kinda crazy was maybe 7 loads of elder and only about 1 and 2/3 load of it was flamed we sorted it out as we cut haha. Got a whole load of Osage too from thay job. But ya really lucky to find so much good stuff all together that needed cut. Then again 6 weeks of honey locust thorns and cottonwood trees peeing on ya when ya cut gotta be worth something good!!! Few pics from that job.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 5, 2021)

Absolute treasure trove of lumber! Congrats! Can't wait to see more of it cracked open! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 5, 2021)

Wow that is gorgeous, lucky you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aag562 (Mar 5, 2021)

THE has never been one of those that got me to pull out my wallet and drop it on the counter but those pieces have me thinking twice. Those are some beautiful pieces.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 5, 2021)

OK, I understand about the thorns, but what's the thing about cottonwoods - haven't heard that before.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 5, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> OK, I understand about the thorns, but what's the thing about cottonwoods - haven't heard that before.


Cottonwoods hold so much water especially in late winter and spring when u cut them and bore in to wrap around u can hit pockets of water flowing in trees and they dump like 5 gallon bucket of water out of tree lol if your not standing right or holding saw right u get soaked. And being soaked in 30 degree temps sucks lol. We cut a couple they liter poured water out until they fell over then had big ice icicles on log end next day lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 6, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> We logged out a woods that was full of FBE I snagged a couple semi loads of it that had really good color and we have been running it across the mill last couple days!
> 
> View attachment 204536
> 
> ...


He is only 40 miles away. I have been wanting to visit his sawmill, but the virus has kept me from traveling to far from home. Got my last shot yesterday so it may be time to give him a visit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2021)

Flacer22 said:


> Cottonwoods hold so much water especially in late winter and spring when u cut them and bore in to wrap around u can hit pockets of water flowing in trees and they dump like 5 gallon bucket of water out of tree lol if your not standing right or holding saw right u get soaked. And being soaked in 30 degree temps sucks lol. We cut a couple they liter poured water out until they fell over then had big ice icicles on log end next day lol


Did you taste the icicles? Used to savor the sugar maple ones.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 6, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Did you taste the icicles? Used to savor the sugar maple ones.


No haha although I am making maple syrup atm we built a little sugar shack and tapped trees on farm to make it in muddy times we can't log.

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## wood128 (Mar 11, 2021)

Do you want to sell some of the FBE ? Keep me in mind.


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 12, 2021)

wood128 said:


> Do you want to sell some of the FBE ? Keep me in mind.


O it's all for sale haha and being this isn't a commercial lumber it's all for basically hobby and retail stuff!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## wood128 (Mar 13, 2021)

Good , just place you ad on FOR SALE and many of us hobby people will respond. Pretty stuff . Are you drying it first ?


----------



## Flacer22 (Mar 13, 2021)

wood128 said:


> Good , just place you ad on FOR SALE and many of us hobby people will respond. Pretty stuff . Are you drying it first ?


Yes we cut couple thousand board feet I to 4/4 and 8/4 lumber going to try and do a pack of 12/4 nd 16/4 this week. Then will have to sit and air dry couple 3 months before I can put in vac kiln. So might still be few months before its "rdy"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 26, 2022)

Okay. Your "couple months" is up... where are the pictures of all that purdy wood after it dried out? 
Also was wondering if you harvested any 12/4 walnut crotch feather. I have seen a couple folks make some awesome rolling pins and a couple "decent" shotgun stocks out of those.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## djg (Mar 27, 2022)

Flacer22 said:


> No haha although I am making maple syrup atm we built a little sugar shack and tapped trees on farm to make it in muddy times we can't log.
> 
> View attachment 204704


Love your 'Shack'. What kind of siding is that?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 28, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Okay. Your "couple months" is up... where are the pictures of all that purdy wood after it dried out?
> Also was wondering if you harvested any 12/4 walnut crotch feather. I have seen a couple folks make some awesome rolling pins and a couple "decent" shotgun stocks out of those.


----------

